

Toggles and Switches - chambaz
https://github.com/dsurgeons/Toggles-Switches

======
mc_hammer
it sounds good but how do you address the problem of node templates or elems
added after the initial render?

for example

    
    
       $('body').append("<button data-toggle='.highlight'>does this work</button>")

~~~
chambaz
Great question! We are currently working on an initialize method that will
allow initialization of a single toggle or switch as well as all "new" toggles
and switches on a page. Coming soon.

